# Just beginning



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

I live in Oregon in the Willamette Valley. Wet most of the winter, but I am worried about the elements. Which breeds do better in wet cold climates. I really thought all chickens were pretty weather resistant? Help?


----------



## AZ2OH (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Sarah. I'm still in the researching stage and do not own any chickens yet but I did find the website of one of the hatcheries very informative.

http://www.meyerhatchery.com/

I also got a catalog in the mail from Cackle Hatchery that had a lot of information too.

http://www.cacklehatchery.com/

I hope that helps in some way.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

The list can go on and on ... I like the heavy breeds for a cold, wet winters. (but that is just me) lol

Also the Ol time breeds ... the ones that had stood the trip... So to speak.


----------



## thespiralandthelotus (Jul 21, 2012)

Well chickens are pretty hardy generally. The showier and smaller the bird the more protection they need. It might be an idea to find other poultry peeps in your area and see what they keep and see if they had any big breed failures. I live in the UK, it is wet all year lng with no more than 10 really hot days a year (thats what it feels like at least!) and i have had a variety of breeds over the years auracanas, marans, sussex and some pekin bantams. I now have a sussex a calder ranger and a rhode rock. None have suffered from the wet or the cold. The few hot dats where much more of a problem


----------

